# Won't give up outdoor ball....



## Penelope (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi. I'm a new member and this is my first post!

We have a 16-month-old golden retriever (Daisy). We take her outdoors in the yard and throw her "kong" ball for her to retrieve. She'll usually bring the ball back, but she won't drop it when we say "drop." We have to PRY it out of her mouth. She knows we're going to take it and just keeps digging her teeth into it. You almost need a prying bar to get it out! HOW can we get her to "drop" it? We've tried treats. This doesn't work - she could care less about the treats - she'd rather have the ball. We've tried praise. If we ignore her and the ball, she'll happily remain lying there and just keep the ball in her mouth. But then she is missing out on her exercise. And an under-exercised golden indoors is not fun!

Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Can you get another kong ball? When she returns with one, pull the other one from behind your back and "trade" her that way.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks.

Problem is - if she has a ball, she won't run for a ball when you throw the ball.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Shadow does this but if I wait long enough he drops the ball at my feet. Tucker brings the ball right back to me when I throw it and if I drop it he picks it up and gives it to me. He's such a good boy!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Penelope said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Problem is - if she has a ball, she won't run for a ball when you throw the ball.


 Oh, sorry. You don't throw the second ball until she drops the first one.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Try using a treat to get her to drop the ball. Use a small training size treat.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

You need a really high value treat to start, like chicken or roast beef in little pieces. Use the treats to teach her a drop or give. Once she gets the command down you can gradually drop out the treats.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmm...that's a toughie! My Zep is 14 mos and is a bit of a "defective" (LOL) GR in that he is not all that crazy about fetching and he doesnt swim. 

I found that when i was trying to teach him to fetch, if he did not want to bring the ball back, i'd just walk away and turn my back. He did not like that as he would come and drop the ball at my feet. That does not mean that he would want to fetch it again (I have to chase it AGAIN mom??!!), but it worked for getting him to drop the ball. I found that the same things happens when he has something i dont want him to have...if i act like i really want whatever he has, well then, he doesnt want to give it up. But, if i ignore him (not always possible if he has something hazardous...), whatever it is he has that he doesnt want to give up is just not that cool anymore. 

I really like fostermom's two balls idea...now that's just genious! Esp. since she doesnt seem to care if you ignore her or have treats...good luck!!


----------

